
Birdly Wants to Help Call Your Customer Data by Talking to a Slack Bot - cocoflunchy
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/26/birdly-wants-to-help-call-your-customer-data-by-talking-to-a-slack-bot/
======
qhoang09
Quang Hoang, CEO at Birdly

Hey there, Quang, CEO of Birdly here. We think there will be a new way we
consume enterprise softwares and apps via messaging.

Today the average employee has to use over 10 enterprise products in order to
do their jobs. Salesforce for CRM, Zendesk for Customer support, Stripe for
billing, Concur for expense reports, Quickbooks for accounting, Intercom for
customer communication … Each time they have to remember a password, navigate
an outdated UI, and then context switch back into what they were doing.

Our goal at Birdly is to allow you to use any enterprise app directly from the
communication tools where you spend most of your time: Slack, Email, and SMS.

As Matt said in the article, we'd love to collect information from potential
customers. We're very open to feedback, please email me at quang@getbirdly.com

